# I.W.B. holster ?



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*I have a Sig, P226 I usually carry just tucked in My waistband & belt. 
Can anyone recommend a decent, comfortable, & reasonably priced 
I.W.B. holster for a 226.*


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ask and ye shall receive!

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=3258&GunID=151
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=1214&GunID=151
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2211&GunID=151
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=899&GunID=151
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=930&GunID=151
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2761&GunID=151

But I work for Galco when I'm not in some third world country. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!
> 
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=3258&GunID=151
> http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=1214&GunID=151
> ...


Really! You would suggest Galco? Ummm.:smt082


----------

